# Bad draw on Stove



## fluffy47 (12 Mar 2010)

We replaced a back boiler open fireplace with a Mulberry back boiler stove just before Christmas. The flue comes out of the back of the stove.

The problem we now have is that each and every time we open the stove door we are smothered with smoke... this leaves the room smelly and smokey... not pleasant.
I have spotted metal dome like fittings on top of chimney pots with a rotating section on them... I am wondering if something like this might improve the draft on the chimney?

Any solutions for me?
thanks in advance


----------



## DGOBS (13 Mar 2010)

Have you tried having a window open to see if the problem is eliminated? if so
you require some extra permanent ventilation installed.

Fitting elaborate systems to the flue/chimney is no substitute for correct diagnosis of the
problem, and proper steps to correct the issue.

Have you called your installer back over this issue?


----------



## fluffy47 (15 Mar 2010)

NO we havnt tried the open window method... I suppose that is because it has been too cold in recent times to open it!!!   A local plumber installed the stove for us along with some scanty guidance from the guy we purchased it from..... will get back onto the supplier I think.


----------



## liamm (24 Mar 2010)

We have the same problem with a new stove that is very smokey when re-fueling and the supplier reckons that the flue is too short and so he recommends that we fit an electric fan (cowl) at the top of the flue to increase the draught.  He assures me that this will work, and is fitting it next week.  Only problem is that it costs an extra €400!


----------



## dj01 (25 Mar 2010)

Once you've ruled out the obvious, such as blocked flue, leak's in flue coming out of stove or going into the chimney liner, I would strongly recomend getting the company you bought it off to get the stove checked. 

My parents had the very same problem with smoke billowing out every time they opened the door. Spent alot of time trying to identify the cause of the problem and even had to re-paint the whole room due to discoloration from the smoke. 

Turned out there was a fault with the back plate in the stove that was stopping the draught pulling from the centre of the stove. Manufacturer fixed the plate and it now works as it always should have and no blowback of smoke when opened.


----------



## fluffy47 (28 Mar 2010)

Thanks for the replies. Off work this week so I am going to call into the supplier to see whats up. We havnt repainted the room yet because of the problem.... would like to do that soon.


----------



## Peter C (3 Apr 2010)

Hi,
Most of the causes are bad installation, bad ventilation or people being led to believe a stove will fix a chimney with a down draught or bad up draught to begin with, I would go as far to point at the installer in the case outlined by dj01.
Many people are led to believe they can take an almost unlimited length of flue off the back spigot of the stove, the limit is 150mm.
Others are believe the stove will work as per the test certificate if fitted using flue adaptors, wrong.
Some people are fitting standard stoves in air tight rooms, mostly found in new houses, wrong the stove needs an air intake and most standard stoves are not designed to fit such an air intake.
Many so called specialist stove suppliers are vague with their answers and do not have an in house fitting service because that would mean they are responsible for both the stove and the installation.
About time our Government "Green Sector" insisted on the Hetas standards being applied to stove installations in this country because they can be extremely efficient but only when looked on as a complete package.


----------

